
How humans might outlive Earth, the sun and even the universe (2017) - betolink
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/how-humans-might-outlive-earth-sun-even-universe-ncna831291
======
perilunar
Why does everyone think that the earth will be destroyed by the sun becoming a
red giant? We've got _billions_ of years to solve that problem.

~~~
devoply
And we have a billion ways to go extinct long before then. I would be
surprised if humanity is around in a million years, heck even 1,000 seems
doubtful these days. Very surprised.

------
rustacean
This reminds me __Neon Genesis Evangelion __

~~~
sexydefinesher
Faux symbolism and cheap pandering?

